# Piere Brice alias Winnetou ist tot....



## Brian (6 Juni 2015)

Heute am 6.6.2015 verstarb im Alter von 86 Jahren der französische Schauspieler Piere Brice an den Folgen einer Lungenentzündung im Krankenhaus.Seine bekannteste Rolle war wohl die des Apachenhäuptlings Winnetou aus der Feder von Karl May.
Ich bin mit Winnetou gross geworden sei es in den Büchern von Karl May oder in den herrlichen Filmen an der Seite von Lex Barker,nun reiten sie wieder gemeinsam.
Ruhe in Frieden Piere Brice und danke für alles... :thumbup:​


----------



## lofas (7 Juni 2015)

Ruhe in Frieden


----------



## Tigy (7 Juni 2015)

وداعا


----------



## MetalFan (7 Juni 2015)

Winnetou und Old Shatterhand waren nach meinen Eltern auch Teil meiner Kindheit.

Möge er in den ewigen Jagdgründen in Frieden ruhen!


----------



## 307898X2 (16 Juni 2015)

habe Ihn for über 30Jahren einmal live gesehen-bekomme heute noch gänsehaut:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------

